# anyone been in the woods



## schrooming nana (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm off the next couple days and going to hit the woods can't wait, been stuck at work, there should be a law against working on days like they were this weekend. Grow mushrooms grow!!!!!


----------



## lannyf (Apr 30, 2013)

Went out yesterday in southern MN because it was too beautiful not too. I didn't have high hopes, so they weren't crushed when I didn't find a single fungus of any species from this year.


----------



## walking crow (Apr 30, 2013)

I went for a walk yesterday back to one of my early spots. It appears to be early April in the woods. The ground temp was still in the 30's &amp; 40's. I also found frost on the Northern Slopes. It was still nice to stretch the legs a bit.


----------



## brooke (Apr 17, 2013)

Not yet, still too early. Our magnolias are only just starting to show their flower buds.


----------



## schrooming nana (Oct 17, 2012)

Went out yesterday, what a awesome day!!! Couldn't of asked for better weather. Me and the daughter went for a road trip down south of the cities. 
The only thing that would of made it better was to find a morel.I did find a bunch of ramps, they were ok in size and great in my omlet. Went to several spots where everything looked real good but the ground was really dry. Appearantly they are not getting what we are getting here in the cities. 

The one thing I did notice was where one of the spots it looked real good there was a lot of black walnuts, What affect do they have on mushrooms since I know I have issues with my garden and my neighbors tree since it has now matured??

Stopped at a couple of spots closer to home on the way back, they are still in hidding they weren't given the false hope that spring had arrived and stayed well hidden lol It was great to get in the woods even if I came home empty handed.


----------



## nnielsen83 (May 9, 2013)

not yet too cool im guessing we wont see them until memorial weekend in our neck of the woods


----------

